# Why can't I post in the Classified section



## ScorpioCa

I've been a long time member and I still can't post an ad.
I have a MacBook Pro 15" I purchased from Apple in January and I want to sell it.
But I can't create a poste in that section - no problem in here... Can somebody help me sell it?


----------



## rgray

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds-info-centre/73856-ehmac-classifieds-rules-guidelines-must-read.html


> To post items in the classifieds, you must meet the following criteria:
> 1. Be a registered member of ehMac in good standing for 30 days or more
> 
> 2. Have at least 30 legitimate posts in the forums.
> 
> 3. All items must be manually approved by a moderator.


----------



## SINC

The minimum number of posts you must have on ehMac to post an ad is 30. Make 11 more posts and your ad will be accepted. Silly I know, but that is the way the place works.


----------



## heavyall

Also, your mother's middle name cannot be Doris.


----------



## pm-r

Add a few more details here and it just might bypass the restrictions…??? But might not get noticed as well as being in the correct spot.


----------



## ScorpioCa

I just don't want to go against the rules and never be allowed to post again.

Yes, it's silly if I have to invent 11 posts to say nothing just so I can get my ad up.


----------



## IllusionX

now you have 10 more to go...


----------



## rgray

ScorpioCa said:


> I just don't want to go against the rules and never be allowed to post again.
> 
> Yes, it's silly if I have to invent 11 *posts to say nothing* just so I can get my ad up.


Should fit right in...............


----------



## IllusionX

I'm cranking up my post count. lol 

But posting in the song title thread, or the Shangrila house or the weather thread will get your post count easily.


----------



## Junior

Time to post whore.


----------



## ScorpioCa

Yep... welcome to the club... I guess.
Did I say it was a Late 2014 15" Retina


----------



## hexdiy

Well, post all the details under Anything Mac with a title like "What is my MBP retina worth?" or so...


----------



## ScorpioCa

Good idea... I'll go there now.


----------



## gwillikers

ScorpioCa said:


> Good idea... I'll go there now.


So, your mothers middle name isn't Doris then??


----------



## hexdiy

Mine isn't, anyhow.
@ScorpioCa: see how easy it is to run up your post count by just bull****ting a little? And fun too.
You might choose some more interesting comments to post, though. Like: 
"Was Yosemite working out for me on my brand-new MBP?"
"Did I have any WiFi or Apple Mail issues on my brand-new MBP under Yosemite?" 
"I am selling my brand-new MBP because of Yosemite WiFi connectivity problems and am unable to retrograde it to Mavericks?"
Or the likes.
Plenty of thrilling subjects to bull**** constructively about, especially since Yosemite...
Let us all know, please!
NB: this will not diminish the market value of your MBP in any way, after all, above mentioned issues are Apple's problem anyhow.
Increase your post count to alleviate our curiousness!


----------



## ScorpioCa

Yes, this is just a jolly time!
Not sure why though... 

One thing - I haven't had ANY issues with WIFI with the MBP.
It's actually a great machine - and I found it runs almost as good as my MacPro black Cylinder - I would probably just use the MPB if it weren't for the fact that I need more than 2 screen attached to it... it's sure fun to be portable compared to stuck to this desk for the past 20 years! It's nice to move around the house, outside and at somebody else's place sometimes... but I need the desktop to keep lots of RAID Storage and screens to do my work - and of course, no need to have the laptop if I'm not using it.


----------



## ScorpioCa

oh and I guess this is number 26.

I should also get rid of my 17" lampshade, My Blue G3 and the Quicksilver G4... those are beautiful machines... classics!


----------



## IllusionX

There are 2 TB ports on the MBP. You can plus 3 external displays by using the 2 TB and the HDMI...


----------



## ScorpioCa

yes, I agree... but I have 6 screens on the Canister and two of them are 30" so that might not work as well on a MBP. I'd have to really downsize my space... it's really useful to work with the real estate I have so I'd be letting go of too much...


----------



## IllusionX

oh yeah, you are the type of person who likes to work on different screens instead of using "Desktops" within the OS. It's alright i guess, since Apple only introduced the spaces in 10.5

I only started with macs in 2006 with tiger, and i didn't really like tiger.


----------



## ScorpioCa

Spaces is something okay when you when things a separate stuff... I need to see all my stuff and some times I have clients and jobs the overlap, so when that happens, you have to figure out which space on which screen your stuff is and then everything moves again... I'd rather have one large space to work with. Maybe one day I'll streamline my work differently - we'll see - maybe if I decide to go more portable... who knows... I've had this set up for over 10 years now, so it's hard to let go.


----------



## ScorpioCa

It's official - I know have 31 posts... Hope I can sell my stuff now!


----------



## hexdiy

Hope we won't miss your interesting replies here in the future! I certainly enjoyed reading about your gigantic display setup, including 2 Thunderbolt 30" screens. That is worth reporting about...


----------



## BReligion

hexdiy said:


> Hope we won't miss your interesting replies here in the future! I certainly enjoyed reading about your gigantic display setup, including 2 Thunderbolt 30" screens. That is worth reporting about...


Yeah ScorpioCa cool to hear about... You should post a pic of the setup and make everyone jealous 

BReligion


----------



## ScorpioCa

Yes, I've posted it here before.
I'm sure many have seen it before.


----------



## Junior

Nice computer lab.


----------

